# Laughing cow blue



## lucy123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

To any SW folk out there, do you know how many syns in the laughing cow blue cheese triangles - looked online and in my food directory and can't find them?

Trying to use my syns on something other than just wine!


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 26, 2013)

lucy123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> To any SW folk out there, do you know how many syns in the laughing cow blue cheese triangles - looked online and in my food directory and can't find them?
> 
> Trying to use my syns on something other than just wine!



Quick way to work it out... Total calories per triangle, divide by 20.  This method is reasonably accurate.


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 26, 2013)

Just to add that this way of calculating syns only works for stuff that is either pure syn or measurable as a Healthy Extra.  Doesn't take into account any free food element.


----------

